# How Did You Meet Your SO?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I figured since many threads here are on the less positive side (divorce, infidelity, discovering your W is actually a dude, etc...), it may be nice to have a more positive thread for people here to share their thoughts. Hopefully this should help bring back some positive memories, how did you meet your SO?

-------------------------------------------------

As far as my story, I was on a business trip in L.A. (I am from NY), and on a whim I picked up a hooker (don't judge...) to be my escort for several business and social functions I had. It was never meant to be much more than that, but we ended up getting very close over the coming week.The big change, over the week she completely transformed her look and etiquette, in part thanks to the help and support of the hotel manager where we were staying.

We ended up spending a lot of time together, taking her to polo matches and other client sponsored events. Her carefree and straightforward personality really started rubbing off on me, and had me acting contrary to my typical business personality that I had spent many years perfecting.

Things were going great, and we genuinely started falling in love with each other. 

I had this big deal I was working on where the plan was to take over another company (basically raid the company, take it apart piece by piece), but my time with her really had changed my perspective on things, so I decided to back off the deal. My business associate was not pleased about this, and went to confront me at the hotel where we were staying. I wasn't there but she was. He blamed her for everything, and knowing that she was a hooker, he tried to force himself on her. I fortunately got there just in time, punched and fired him.

After that, since business was done, it was time for me to head back to NY. I pleaded with her to go with me, but she refused, shaken by the events that had just transpired. I was resigned to the fact that I would never see her again. On my way to the airport though, I knew I couldn't live without her, so I had the limo driver take me to her apartment. I climbed up the fire escape with a dozen roses and won her back! We have been together ever since.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Lol. This sounds so familiar! 😀

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Lol. This sounds so familiar! 😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I know it sounds like a plot to a cheesy movie, but dreams do come true!


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that your story or your avatars?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

anonmd said:


> Is that your story or your avatars?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought you turned up at her factory wearing a white uniform, picked her up and walked out to live happily ever after.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you trickle truthing this story?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Personal said:


> I thought you turned up at her factory wearing a white uniform, picked her up and walked out to live happily ever after.


Please don't try to rewrite my love story!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

She was the beautiful sorceress of a minor Welch king, and she hated him. She betrayed him allowing me to join forces with a band or Norsemen. We slaughtered everyone in the city (except that pesky priest), and she willingly came with me to be my companion for many years.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

We met at a party of a few mutual friends, and became friends only for a few years. Then, I was engaged in this time period, and that ended a few months ago, and my now SO told me he had feelings for me for a while, and could we see where it goes. Well, it's going amazing.  Here's to friendships turning into romances! <3


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> We met at a party of a few mutual friends, and became friends only for a few years. Then, I was engaged in this time period, and that ended a few months ago, and my now SO told me he had feelings for me for a while, and could we see where it goes. Well, it's going amazing.  Here's to friendships turning into romances! <3


I know at the time you were with someone else, but at any point did you ever look at your friend as someone who could be more?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> I know at the time you were with someone else, but at any point did you ever look at your friend as someone who could be more?


I wasn't with my ex fiance the whole time, but no, not really. We kept things very on a friendship basis, did things with groups of our friends, met up for drinks in groups. You know? He's good looking, and from a chemistry perspective, once we took things past the friendship, I was like...why the heck didn't I see this before? lol Off the chain chemistry, and I'm trying not to get lost in that, because I have a tendency to do that, sometimes...mistake awesome chemistry for love. Like I did with my ex fiance. But, he's just so grounded, kind hearted, yet strong and stoic...a good leader. I'd like a good man to lead me...so far so good.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Hmmm... so no other happy stories


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I met my H in college. We had a computer class together and he intentionally sat next to me when there were plenty of empty seats. We struck up a friendship. He had a girlfriend at the time so once that was over (maybe 2-3 months later), that's when we started dating. This isn't as romantic as your story though. 😉

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I actually met my husband online. He lived in one state, I lived in another, 1000+ miles away. We talked online and on the phone daily. After about 2.5 months, I flew to meet him in person. (He would have gone to meet me, but he was only 17... I was 23). He did meet me at the airport, and I knew, for certain, that he was the one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Hmmm... so no other happy stories


Well, there was this one time I picked up this pretty call girl on Hollywood Boulevard in my sports car. Stop me if you've heard it already.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

So hypothetically speaking, if the OP is a slight exaggeration ....

I met my W in college. She was living in the dorm next to me and her/her roommate would always spend a lot of time on our floor. The funny thing is, the entire fall and into spring semester I can't say I ever gave her a second thought, nor did she of me. I actually always hung out with her roommate and she hung out with my roommate (both just on a friendship level). I was too busy chasing these other gals which was a disaster lol. I was somewhat involved with this one person, one day I woke up and just decided I didn't want to deal with whatever it was that was going on between us, and literally just like that I flipped a switch and shut off that person completely. 

After that, I was actually content not having to worry about anyone else, so ironic it was at that point things picked up with my W. I honestly can't even say what happened, there wasn't some defining moment where we had been secretly interested in the other or something magical happened lol. Whatever it was, we went from basically having no interest in the other person to literally within the next few weeks trying to spend as much time together as possible (within our group of friends) before things became official.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Cletus said:


> Well, there was this one time I picked up this pretty call girl on Hollywood Boulevard in my sports car. Stop me if you've heard it already.


Sounds like you might have found yourself a pretty woman


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Sounds like you might have found yourself a pretty woman


What's your dream, you hot burning hunk of man love? (Ok, here's the part where I have to admit that I didn't actually read the opening post until now...)


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

I conducted an interview on behalf of my sick friend, and met my future husband, a successful and wealthy Seattle entrepreneur. I found him extremely attractive as well as intimidating. He chased me rather aggressively, and it wasn't too long after I learned he was kind of a freak. He actually told me I had to fill out legal paperwork before we could get it on. It was a non-disclosure agreement forbidding me from discussing anything we did together. 

Anyway, long story short, turns out I was kind of a freak too. Not as crazy as he was, and I managed to tame his crazy ways, but I had to break up with him first to make him appreciate me. There was some other drama with an old girlfriend and, being kidnapped and stuff I can't even really remember anymore. Eventually we got married, had kids, and live a perfect life living an uber-posh lifestyle spending his billions.

So, it's true that women really can reform a totally messed up guy, just with the power of their Love.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't anyone just club his spouse over the head and drag her back to his cave any more? 

Jeez. No respect for tradition.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Doesn't anyone just club his spouse over the head and drag her back to his cave any more?
> 
> Jeez. No respect for tradition.


https://youtu.be/sWSoYCetG6A

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Doesn't anyone just club his spouse over the head and drag her back to his cave any more?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez. No respect for tradition.




You told my story. What Cletus said and I'm sticking to it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok let me revise this video is my real story, except I'm the one getting my ass kicked by my now wife. I think she just felt sorry for me. 

https://youtu.be/azSqVCnRGpA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Met her on a blind date. I'm 6'2" she's 5'3". She doesn't mind standing on her tip toes.

Dark curly hair, shapely legs, tiny size 5.5 feet, always upbeat and happy which makes life easy. She's a rabid Packer fan and loves Jaguar convertibles as much as I do.

I spoil her rotten but she's happy with nothing.

I'm good.

I will need to die first when the time comes though.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I graduated from undergraduate studies in 1991. During college, I was a member of a co-ed service fraternity called Alpha Phi Omega. I moved to another state for my graduate degree. In 1995, I moved back to work in my old college town (Charleston). I was invited to a Valentines Day party with Alpha Phi Omega and attended as an alumni. My wife is 5 years younger than me and was a member of the fraternity as a senior. We met and talked for a bit. I later inquired through a mutual friend about her dating status. I was given her number and called her (this is pre smart phones). I asked her out and after a LONG silence, she agreed. After our first date, I kissed her hand and told her I had a good time. The next day I sent her a summer bouquet at work with a small note. 

We married in 1996 after she graduated from college. We celebrated our twentieth wedding anniversary this year. We have two daughters and love each other dearly. No infidelity or divorce threats.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In a graduate class about SPSS...


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I met my husband online  A friend of mine had gone through a bad breakup and was feeling down so the rest of the gaggle said we'll make online profiles and see what happens. We might meet someone nice or we might not but let's give it a try. 

The rest is history - two of us found the loves of our lives and are now happily married, another is in a long term relationship and another had a long relationship but that has since ended.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I got down on my knees and prayed to meet a good guy at the age of 15....I didn't have the best of home life's.... within a few months, I met HIM at the lunch table of the new Vocational school we attended, his 1st year.. my 1st year...

A friend called him over to our Lunch table ...he was sitting alone...his friends absent that day.... FATE. 

He sat across from me.. I was very comfortable with him... my bubbly self...then we did it the next day, and the next.. passing him in the halls after that...his smile was like radiating towards me.. it was *very obvious* he liked me...this was him >>







....plus his friend was telling me so.. then within a week he asked me to be "his girl" in the hallway of the school..

I ran into the bathroom thinking "I hardly know him... but ...well.. he's kinda cute without those glasses..and he's got the lanky body I like"... (all this going on in the bathroom stall ..ha ha)... so I walked out there ..and said "YES"..

And our story began....


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

We both worked at a NATO depot in Luxembourgh, I was one of 3 military, she was working for the civilian support team.

She asked me when I was going to ask her out for dinner... married 28 years this November if I don't blow it.


----------



## sissylo (Jun 22, 2016)

I love positive threads!

I met my H in a video game when I was about 12, he was probably 13 or 14. We kept in contact over the years through social media and phone calls and eventually met in person. Got married 6 months later and here we are! Some struggles along the way, but we've managed to hang on and do the best we can to work things out.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We met at work, during an induction day as we both started on the same day. 

I fell deeply in love with her instantly.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I got down on my knees and prayed to meet a good guy at the age of 15....I didn't have the best of home life's.... within a few months, I met HIM at the lunch table of the new Vocational school we attended, his 1st year.. my 1st year...
> 
> A friend called him over to our Lunch table ...he was sitting alone...his friends absent that day.... FATE.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear - even though we look identical - I am not the husband of @SimplyAmorous.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Just to be clear - even though we look identical - I am not the husband of @SimplyAmorous.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Married but Happy said:


> Just to be clear - even though we look identical - I am not the husband of @SimplyAmorous.


That's funny... I knew I seen that somewhere else ! This is my husband's avatar here... he hasn't posted in over a year though...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

My uncle married his sister. My sister married his cousin. I married him.

The original couple has been divorced (where I met husband, at the uncle's wedding to his sister) for over a decade now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine31 (Jul 12, 2016)

deleted
jasmine31


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I meet Mrs.55 at a bar 

She asked me if I wanted to go to the dump to shoot rats

My head caved in and I married her the next day

55


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I heard her show on the radio, and called in a dedication. She had a real nice voice . The rest is history!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I've told my story on this topic at least two other times on TAM over the years. Those thread appear long since buried so linking to them seems harder than just summarizing once again:

Characters in this play
J = my wife
A = female co-worker and friend of J
E = male co-worker who will figure into this story

Work setting, medical center:


E was always flirting with A, however you could see that A put E in the friend zone a long time ago. Anyway on one of our monthly (unofficial) dept outings, A decided she would invite J along to set her up with E. It was a one of those places that serves dinner and after a certain hour, turned into a night club. Anyway, E was talking with J, but I could tell J was not as interested in him as E was in her. I took that as a sign to start talking with J. I finally got her out on the dance floor and essentially swooped in on E place. We spent a long time talking. I also tried on several occasions that evening to get her number (back in the day before cell phones). I finally was ready to call it a night, I had to wake up early for the 5am shift (the next day) on what would be five hours sleep. As I was saying my "see you later or at work" she came up to me and asked me for my number. It was either one of those things where it was less threatening or that she was just being nice and I would never hear from her again.

Almost a week went by and I figured it was the latter. Then, out of the blue I get a call, I don't immediately recognize the voice and she just comes right and she asks me out. I'm cool with that... The rest is somewhat history. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


>


*You've just now reached an all-time "low," Ellis!

Now with regard to how I met my wives: 

W#1(my sons bipolar mother)was an acquaintance of friends met while I was off on a snow-skiing trip!

W#2(literally) ~ aka RSXW, ~ well, I met her on an old web dating service called Matchmaker Houston! All that I can really say in due regard to her is: "Had I only known then what I know now!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I won the lottery and gave half to a cafe waitress on a promise. My greedy wife went through the roof and we went through a nasty divorce. She got everything. Beware, it could happen to you.


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

Get ready to laugh:

Myspace.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lisamaree said:


> Get ready to laugh:
> 
> Myspace.


No worse than... ICQ lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I've told my story before too. I first met my husband my first day of high school, I was a freshman he was a senior. I had gotten all these books in my first few classes and I wanted to put them in my locker. I had so much stuff! Then when I went to my assigned locker, someone else was using it and it had a lock on it. I was late for class and all of a sudden the bell rang right over my head. It caused me jump and drop everything. My husband passed by with his girlfriend and she said to him "must be a freshman" and started laughing.

He bent down to help me pick up my stuff and said to me "Don't worry about it, it'll get better" and I was IN LOVE! Of course he never gave me the time of day for four years but in the meantime a girl in one of my classes wanted to know who did my braids and when I told her I did them myself she asked me to do hers. it was his sister! So I became her good friend just so I could get to see her brother and then at that time, his many, many different girlfriends. I didn't care, I could not get him out of my mind. Many boys tried to get me to be their girlfriend: thugs, nerds, and all in between and I was desperate to have a boyfriend but none of them clicked. So I never had a boyfriend in high school! 

So his sister graduated a year before me and went off to college, but even before then when she became a senior in high school she sort of separated herself from me. Well, she came home for the end of semester and called me to see if I could braid her hair and I was overjoyed. My Mom dropped me off but she was to bring me home, however when it came time to take me home, her car wouldn't start and she asked her brother if she could use his car to take me home. He said no, he was about to go somewhere but he volunteered to take me home. We ended up talking and talking; it was near my prom and I was going with a very good friend of mine who was kind of nerdy; in fact I tried to have him as my boyfriend but he was just not my type. I actually asked him to go to the prom with me and he was glad to do it. When I told him (my now husband) that i was going to the prom, but that the guy was not my boyfriend we were just friends, he made a remark that sealed the deal that this was the guy for me! We made a date to go to the movies the Saturday after my prom, and the rest is history!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

We met at his 12th birthday party, attended grades 7th through 12th grade together but didn't start dating until later.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I met my H on a transatlantic cruise that I was taking solo. He was an international playboy who was taking his own break before he took the plunge with a famous heiress.

We fell in love on board but had to hide it because the publicity was too much for him. By the end of the cruise we decided to meet six months from that day at the top of the Empire State building and get married. (He was such a player that he didn't have any real money of his own, so he would use the six months to get on his feet.)

Well....it was a very long six months, but it finally came! Tragically, as I was running across the street to the Empire State building to meet my love, I was struck by a car . I was paralyzed from the waist down and would take many months to piece my life back together.

My fiancé didn't know what happened and thought I deserted him. (As if.) He tracked me down a year later and discovered my condition. He's such a wonderful, loving man that he vowed that my paralysis wouldn't stop him from having a life with me.

We've been married for almost 34 years.

(BTW, I gradually recovered, thank God.)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> We met at his 12th birthday party, attended grades 7th through 12th grade together but didn't start dating until later.




It is interesting how folks like you and others met so young. I'm not making any judgment, just an interesting observation (more on this below). I did not meet my wife until I was 29. I think if she had met me any younger, my wife would have run far from me in the other direction (rightfully so). Of course that would mean she would not be my wife. 

I think it speaks more to your maturity or my lack thereof in my earlier days. 

I was totally phobic to marriage in my early and mid twenties. If a woman even hinted of a serious relationship I ran fast in the other direction. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I met my hubby on Plenty of Fish. I was coming out of a 20 year bad marriage and had barely been on the site 2 weeks. I hadn't dated since I was a teenager! I didn't post a picture because I was creeped out by the whole idea....after convos though, I would share pictures. I got asked on a lot of dates, I was so shocked. I kept declining because I was just way apprehensive about it all.

I didn't contact anyone myself, I was only talking to those who talked to me. After you hit reply on POF they bring up pictures of like 6 more people near you that you might be interested in. I didn't really look at the pic, but I did see a guys tag line that said LoveInTheSun. I am a total sunworshiper and beach bum. Without any thought I zipped him a note (it was summer) and I said "Please make the sun stay!!" He wrote back and said "I will do my best". I said "Use the force Luke". He zinged right back "Yes, Master Obi Wan". It cracked me up. 

We chatted innocently, I sent him my picture. Then I had to go out and run errands "in town". (I lived in the country, he lives in town). Apparently while I was driving he sent some messages. When I didn't reply he wrote, "You seem like a really nice girl, but it seems like you are busy talking to a lot of other people. I am on here to find one person and only talk to her. I wish you the best of luck, just be careful. There are a lot of guys on here that will tell you anything to get you in bed. It was nice meeting you."

THE KISS OFF!!!! He gave me the FREAKING KISS OFF!:surprise:

Now this is the first man on there that I knew I wanted to meet. Honestly I'm not cut out for dating...I am so totally a relationship girl. IIIII only wanted to talk to one person!!! These were the magic words! 

I wrote back, "I was driving to town you dork, not talking to other guys!"

He writes back and says, "So your up here?? Let's meet!"

I stared at my phone. I haven't been on a date in 20 years and now I'm gonna go with no preparation??? Uhhhhhhhh....

I said yes. The date was just dinner, but the connection was OUT OF THIS WORLD. I was pretty sure the entire earth heard us click. I slipped my arm through his as we walked out that night, and he still glows when he talks about it, saying how thrilled he was that I did that small gesture, and that then he knew I liked him. I gave him a small kiss at my car. 

I had zero dating etticut. I guess you are supposed to wait to hear from them blah blah blah. As I started up my car I texted him and said..."WOW". He zipped right back, "I am saying the exact same thing! That was amazing! How soon can I see you again??" I said, "Tomorrow?" We have had nearly zero moments apart now in the last two years since that day. We are so extremely well suited for each other, though we are working on our differing drives. We fell in love fast and hard and it was beautiful. I gained an amazing family too. Life isn't perfect, but I feel blessed to have met him.

So that's Spicy's story. Geez I'm a windbag.


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

Maricha75 said:


> No worse than... ICQ lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That takes me back. I remember ICQ!

In all fairness, my husband I went to the same university. We just didn't notice each other. He was using Myspace to meet women at the college. We talked a little bit online but I wasn't at all interested in him. Then one day he asked me if I had classes that day and I told him yes - I was actually at the library. A few minutes later he came walking in :laugh: and that was that.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/313922-my-story.html


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I got down on my knees and prayed to meet a good guy at the age of 15....I didn't have the best of home life's.... within a few months, I met HIM at the lunch table of the new Vocational school we attended, his 1st year.. my 1st year...
> 
> A friend called him over to our Lunch table ...he was sitting alone...his friends absent that day.... FATE.
> 
> ...


I really like your approach. You were wise to ask for divine guidance and it seems your marriage has lasted quite long compared to many others. :smthumbup:


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

We met in an orphanage for native kids, where we were always getting into trouble for not speaking English, in the end we were forced to part ways after playing innocently as children. Later when I had a flying job we again found each other and enjoyed a rather brief but beautiful affair in between me doing night shift work visiting Germany in order to ensure the place was well lit. Unfortunately I lost touch with my beloved when I was obliged to visit a historic German city on foot after I had helped to redecorate it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Late one evening, he was scanning radio stations. A friend would answer the station phone calls for me. This time she placed the caller on hold and said he was asking to speak with me. She said his accent was hot and we jokingly fought over who got to take the phone call. 

Him and I got to chatting several times over the phone. We were mutually attracted by voice and both into music. We hadn't thought to describe what each other looked like but arranged to casually meet at a bar. It wasn't a date but I remember being nervous and excited about meeting him. 

We saw each other, had barely exchanged smiles and hello's before I went to get a beer with my friend. At which point, a man approached and asked to see my ID. I had a smidgen of attitude back then and he pulled out his badge. Hubs was sitting at a table with friends, waiting for me to join him, then saw me being escorted outside. I was too embarrassed to even look his way. He saw the cop car outside and knew what was happening. So my (to be) husband saw me being escorted out for being underage. And that's when he realized... it was love at first sight. I'm kidding.

After our very brief encounter, we saw one another out and about a couple of times and things amplified between us.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Haiku said:


> I won the lottery and gave half to a cafe waitress on a promise. My greedy wife went through the roof and we went through a nasty divorce. She got everything. Beware, it could happen to you.


Sounds similar to the girl I met before my W. I had saved the life of this little old lady who happened to own a department store, so she ended up giving me a job there. Turns out the store was near bankruptcy and needed something done fast to save it. As an artist, I decided to see if I could spice up the store displays, and I $hit you not, the most perfect mannequin came to life! The problem, she was only alive when we were alone, otherwise she was just a mannequin (I know I know, everyone here is probably thinking I was smoking some serious mushrooms!). We put together the most glorious window displays which brought the department store back to life. The competitor didn't like this, tried to sabotage everything, which included throwing my love into a giant trash shredder. Low and behold, I saved her just inches from falling to her death, and that act brought her to life for good! In the long run things didn't work out (turns out she was over 2,000 yrs old, bit too old for my taste), but it did help shape the person who you see here today, and I always like to tell people these words of encouragement when they are down on their luck:

And we can build this dream together
Standing strong forever
Nothing's gonna stop us now
And if this world runs out of lovers
We'll still have each other
Nothing's gonna stop us
Nothing's gonna stop us now


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn I remembered our story wrong it was a hospital where we met and I needed treatment because I kept coughing up blood, anyway the whiskey makes it hard to remember plus the cold in Nunataaq makes it tough as well. Anyway I do remember sharing my story once with a young gentleman who bore a remarkable resemblance to John Cusack.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

First Date : March 29th 1973

I still carry her HS & College Grad pics in my wallet

55


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

I first laid eyes on my wife on Halloween 1983. She was a freshman and I was a junior in college. It was a Panhellenic Council dance so all of the Fraternity and Sorority members could go to it. I was with another girl that I had been dating for about a month. I spotted my future wife way across the dimly lit dance floor as she kind of stood out - because she looked just like my first love that had broke my heart about a year prior to this dance (I have never told my wife this by the way). So I made my way over right next to where her and a bunch of her friends were dancing so I could get a better look - she and her friends were really good dancers - come to find out later that she and her friends were all on the dance line that performed during half time at out sports events at our college. Since I was with another girl, I did not get to talk to my future wife at this dance.

A few days later I was eating lunch at our student center and saw my wife with some of her friends at one of the tables there. So I go over and sit by them and do actually talk to her - cannot remember what I said but I did talk to her - and to this day she does NOT remember this.

Then about a week later, we have a pledge exchange (which is were the pledges of a sorority are invited over to the fraternity house for a dance.) I was not a pledge (as I was older than her and had already gone active) so was really not supposed to be at the dance - but, I lived at the fraternity house so I just made my way into the dance towards the end just to check out the new sorority pledges - and I spotted her. So I went over and asked her to dance and this is the first time my wife to be remembers meeting me. She danced with me the rest of the night - and what I found out later - the only reason she did this was because she wanted to get invited to our Christmas Party - she had a specific goal that night which is just the way my wife is. I did not ask her as I already had a date - but, I did ask her go to dinner the day after our Christmas Party (Pizza Hut - which is still in business today at our college some 33 years later) and then to see a movie at our student center - named Cujo which was about a dog. Well, the night of my Christmas Party I had decided that I did not like the girl that I had been seeing - so I had got kind of drunk before picking her up (never heard of DUI back then) - I had played the game Quarters and lost. So I go to this Christmas party and continue to drink "Jack Daniels" and getting completely wasted. I had never been that drunk before and never have done that again since - I could have died!! Somehow I made it back to my room that night and had the worst hangover ever the next morning. I knew I had this date with my future wife that night so somehow I got good enough to go get her - back then I could abuse my body and recover pretty fast - if I did that now - I would be down for a week. So I took my future wife on out first date while not feeling very good - and I will say I was really hurting at the movie part as this dog that the movie was about was barking the entire movie it seems and we were on the front row!!

The rest is history as they say.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We met online, in a midlife crisis forum (similar to this one, and where I got this link)....trying to figure out our crazy spouses at the time.
We'd both been married about 23 years by then...with teen children. There was a chat room on that forum, and we had wonderful chats with a group of others with similar issues. Struck up some great friendships, met some in person. So we were online friends long before we met.

We talked for a year before we met. We chatted with all our chat friends, trying to figure out what to do with our spouses/issues. Both of our exes called it quits before we met. 

We lived 1100 miles apart....decided to meet halfway, in Jackson, MS. During the airplane ride, my cute little outfit seemed to grow smaller and tighter. When I got off the plane, there he was....this tall tan Texan. He gave me a hug, took my suitcase, held my hand. There was an awesome "airport kiss" out in the parking lot, and a long naked weekend.... 

A year later, I moved to Texas and our families blended wonderfully. Ten years later....it's all just awesome.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

alte Dame said:


> I met my H on a transatlantic cruise that I was taking solo. He was an international playboy who was taking his own break before he took the plunge with a famous heiress.
> 
> We fell in love on board but had to hide it because the publicity was too much for him. By the end of the cruise we decided to meet six months from that day at the top of the Empire State building and get married. (He was such a player that he didn't have any real money of his own, so he would use the six months to get on his feet.)
> 
> ...


Cary is dead so now you're a widow :surprise:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> Cary is dead so now you're a widow :surprise:


Some people are immortal, M!

How could he not be? OMG!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47474&stc=1&d=1471215832

What? Cary's dead????


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's the story of a lovely lady 
who was bringing up three very lovely girls 
all of them had hair of gold, like their mother. 
the youngest one in curls. 

Here's the story of a man named Brady 
Who was living with three boys of his own. 
They were four men living all together 
yet they were all alone 

'til the one day when the lady met this fellow. 
And they knew that it was much more than a hunch, 
That this group must somehow form a family, 
That's the way we all became the Brady bunch.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

I was overseas studying martial arts. Classes filled the mornings, but I was bored in the afternoons. So the wife of the couple I was staying with says she will get me married in the few months I am there. Ah yeah, good luck with that says I. 

After a few prospects I tell her, they were all too childish, most of my questions are answered with "what do you think", or "what should I think". She has been introducing me to her dance school classmates, ideal matches for martial artists she thought. Certainly they were dedicated, fit, graceful, etc, but there was no personality or conversation. So I will meet only one more. And if I was to marry she would need more fire, someone who can disagree with me, but I know I wont marry. Be careful what you wish for. 

A few days later she says, there is one last prospect. She hasn't introduced this one yet as this one is out of my league. And if I upset her our friendship is over. The couple work part time in an English language school. She introduces me to the manager. Some marry the boss's daughter, I went straight to the top and married the boss.

Firey is an understatement, she told me early on her answer to infidelity involves a meat cleaver. Don't want to know what gets cut.

And I was right, I didn't marry in three months, it took six to convince her. 

Just wish I could convince her that she has a best body ever, better than the dancers. She keeps disagreeing with me. Sometimes I wish she would respond with "what should I think".


----------



## Dallow Spicer (Sep 5, 2016)

In a bar in the Bronx a million years ago.


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

I am the second oldest daughter of a country gentleman whose luck was running out. My elder sister found a good man, kind and wealthy and all of that while I was proposed to by my homely cousin who is a parson. Everyone thought the marriage would be a great union, but I couldn't stand him. So socially awkward.

I turned him down and thought I may die an old maid, but there was this one grumpy man who I kept running into at social functions. He is extremely wealthy but very somber. Well, after he saved the reputation of my youngest sister and helped my eldest sister to get engaged, I fell for him! I had him all wrong. And when he proposed, he made me the happiest woman on the planet! Truly a Cinderella story! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

